# EMT/Medic Dating Pool



## Shotzman (Sep 24, 2014)

Continued from a previously closed thread. What's your favorite dating pool? Nurses, fellow ambulance personnel? Doctors maybe??

I for one definitely enjoy the nursing students, love this time of year when they're doing their clinicals!
And another soft spot, which is a weird one, but is it just my local nursing homes? I love passing by PT rooms and seeing the physical therapists... Almost all CNFs PT rooms have some serious eye candy...


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 24, 2014)

Creepy. 
I prefer finding different ponds to fish in. Too many eskimo brothers.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 24, 2014)

Creepster status.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe there was a good reason this thread got closed.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 24, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Creepy.
> I prefer finding different ponds to fish in. Too many eskimo brothers.


This.


teedubbyaw said:


> Creepster status.


This.


gotshirtz001 said:


> Maybe there was a good reason this thread got closed.


And this.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow. Yikes all around. Looking forward to this thread getting closed again.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2014)

Ibtl!


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 24, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Ibtl!


Little basics talk loudly?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 24, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> Little basics talk loudly?


In before the lock. With the OP not learning from past mistakes all of us have made on the forums it's sure to be locked soon. These never end well


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 24, 2014)

Ah, that's an "i" in front... Makes more sense now...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2014)

ill go for anyone that has a ton of $$$$$ hahaha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 24, 2014)

whatever you do, stay away from the respiratory therapists, I find them to be kind of snotty.

(Also Ibtl)


----------



## cprted (Sep 24, 2014)

Shotzman said:


> Continued from a previously closed thread. What's your favorite dating pool? Nurses, fellow ambulance personnel? Doctors maybe??
> 
> I for one definitely enjoy the nursing students, love this time of year when they're doing their clinicals!
> And another soft spot, which is a weird one, but is it just my local nursing homes? I love passing by PT rooms and seeing the physical therapists... Almost all CNFs PT rooms have some serious eye candy...


This dating pool?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2014)

cprted said:


> This dating pool?


That's a nasty pool...


----------



## Shotzman (Sep 24, 2014)

Ah yes, a younger guy getting called creepy for looking at women!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 24, 2014)

^^^ Nope. Just legitimately creepy.... Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2014)

The way you stated the question just makes it seem very creepy. It makes it sound like you pray on nursing students


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 24, 2014)

The escalation of that OP is best defined by the following:






I'm thinking about one of my favorite quotes from EMT school where one of the LP Instructors, upon seeing a nice lady walk by during MVC extrication exercises, stated, "Oh, I would intubate the hell out of that."

I'll jump on the band wagon. Personally, I don't care to date anyone anywhere near my profession, be it EMS or AT or something else in the future. Call it a conflict of interest. We've been together 4 years, and she is at school for Marine Biology.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 25, 2014)

I married an RN.  We dated for 6 years before getting married.   Our fights last 2 minutes and end up in us laughing about it.  Best decision ive ever made.  She gets my hours and knows my work.


----------



## cprted (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## DieselBolus (Sep 26, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> whatever you do, stay away from the respiratory therapists, I find them to be kind of snotty.
> 
> (Also Ibtl)



I don't know how this post was allowed to sit for two days without anyone acknowledging it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2014)

DieselBolus said:


> I don't know how this post was allowed to sit for two days without anyone acknowledging it.


I saw it, I just couldn't come up with a good comeback. I did have a good wheeze over it though


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 26, 2014)

DieselBolus said:


> I don't know how this post was allowed to sit for two days without anyone acknowledging it.


It's just how he talks in real life too. I don't think I even thought twice about it. Props though DE. Acceptable punning.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Sep 26, 2014)

DieselBolus said:


> I don't know how this post was allowed to sit for two days without anyone acknowledging it.



I saw it, too. My GF is a veterinarian... I think she likes me so much cuz she's used to spending her whole day around *****es.


----------



## DieselBolus (Sep 27, 2014)

You guys had all these great puns and not even a PEEP?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll show you some PEEP.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 27, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'll show you some PEEP.


There's laws against that


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 27, 2014)

First post is creepy, and the rest are well......


----------

